# Protein shakes



## ShinSplint (21 Jul 2009)

I'm doing about 100 miles a week, and in order to maintain a bit of muscle, im mixing in 2-3 workouts per week i.e. Pushups, dumbell exercises etc. Just bought a weight bench so I can start bench-pressing etc.

Thing is, for various reasons I don't eat meat, only fish, and therefore I don't get as much protein as I would like. Though I do eat dairy products, eggs, cheese, milk, and also things like nuts which have a lot of protein.

My main thing is cycling, and I want to be able to push myself harder and increase speeds over longer distances etc, and I think I probably need more protein to help rebuild muscle, not only for cycling, but for my workouts as well.

I eat quite often (every 2-3 hours), and get plenty of carbs etc, but not always high protein foods.

Firstly, would you recommend a protein shake?

And if so...... which one? There are so many out there, and I need to know which is ideal for me.

Back to the workout sessions, im not necessarily wanting to build big amounts of muscle, as this would obviously not help my cycling, but I do want to be a bit bigger, and generally a bit more toned.

Cheers for any help!


----------



## Ben M (21 Jul 2009)

They're a cheap and easy way of getting protein into your diet. If you have a decent clean diet, which doesn't contain enough protein for you to grow, then shakes are an easy solution.

The best sort of product for you would be whey protein. The best value supplier from what I've read is myprotein.co.uk Whose products are decently priced (not over-marketed rip-offs like maximuscle) and are decent quality.

You can either take your whey with water, or with milk, and you can get flavoured or unflavoured varieties. Personally I take unflavoured with milk, taking it with milk means that it is absorbed more slowly into the body, and that it tastes quite nice. if you already have quite a lot of milk in your diet, stick to taking it with water, it may also be worth getting a flavoured variety.


Unflavoured:
http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/unflavoured-protein/impact-whey-protein-(unflavoured)/

Flavoured:
http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

You'll also need a scoop and a bottle.

To get 5% off your first order you can use my reference number MP72377


----------



## Dayvo (21 Jul 2009)

I'd recommend chocolate milk as a good recovery drink, but probably not to have on the move. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/02/24/health/webmd/main1342839.shtml


----------



## Ben M (21 Jul 2009)

Recovery drink




protein shake.


----------



## Blonde (21 Jul 2009)

Protein drinks or bars are designed to deliver a convenient form of high quality protein, in a regulated amount, fast, with little or no accompanying fat content. (i.e. they are for pulling out of your sports bag after a ride when you are not cycling straight home, where you can eat real food, but have some travel time in the car/train etc) . They are NOT a replacement for high quality dietary protein in meals. You still need the other nutritional benefits of protein in meals. Protein bars are a useful addition though. Particularly useful, if for instance you have an hour or more travel time home after a track session or after a sportive or when you are on holiday and so reliant on hotel meal times which may not coincide with your return from a ride. I can recommend Maximuscle Protein meal bars, as I actually quite like eating them, which is more than can be said for the many other protein drinks and bars I've tried. The quick delivery of protein immediately after a ride rather than hours later really does help muscle recovery and the fact that protein makes you feel full quickly and for longer than carbohydrate, as it takes longer to leave the stomach and be digested, means that you have less urge to eat too much at dinner.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Jul 2009)

Choco milk!!!!!!!

Either buy it already made, like the Mars or Galaxy one.
Or, whats cheaper, is to get the powder(nesquik on special offer at tescos, get a tub for £1, or get supermarkets own brand) and mix that up with milk.
Tasty, and a good recovery drink with a decent amount of protein


----------



## ShinSplint (22 Jul 2009)

Well, on my cycle home yesterday, I stopped off and got a big tub of Reflex Whey Protein, and stuffed it into my backpack. This is on offer at £30 (normally £46), and is also apparently one of the better quality powders, containing 80% + protein. I've just had my first one, and actually quite like it - the choc-mint variety  i'll post up my findings in a month or so... cheers chaps


----------



## jimboalee (22 Jul 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> Well, on my cycle home yesterday, I stopped off and got a big tub of Reflex Whey Protein, and stuffed it into my backpack. This is on offer at £30 (normally £46), and is also apparently one of the better quality powders, containing 80% + protein. I've just had my first one, and actually quite like it - the choc-mint variety  i'll post up my findings in a month or so... cheers chaps



That's the stuff. You can't go wrong.

No, I tell a lie.

I occasionally use Body Fortress, and before that I got some 90% from Tropicana World in Aston, Birmingham ( closed up now ).

If you do NOT want to go wrong, eat something with gentle laxative qualities to keep your bowels from compacting.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> That's the stuff. You can't go wrong.
> 
> No, I tell a lie.
> 
> ...



Isn't that where Elvis went wrong?


----------



## plank (25 Jul 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you, I get supplements from myprotein, seem very good and cheap.

just so you know I prefer MP MAX Total Protein XS, it has a mixture of milk egg and whey protine and has flax seeds and Glutamine (in this case I think its for digestion, but I also take L-glutamine for recovery) 

Hurrican evo is good espically if you arnt getting enough callories. It's definatly worth looking at how many callories you need as I found I was eating too little and it was hard to loose fat.


----------



## walker (28 Jul 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> Firstly, would you recommend a protein shake?



To answer your question, no. If your looking to gain more speed on the bike you should be looking at taking Creatine supplements to help with the high end capacity the muscle's will be put through. Protein Will only help repair the muslce after it has been put through an ardious exercise, and unless your climbing p hills for 4 hours theres no point. To supplement the exercise it might be wise to also get an L-Glutamine supplement too to aid recover in the muscles. With your protein intake and weights program (which is no point constantly doing bench press unless you really want to look like the hunchback of Notre Dame) you will increase the muscle size, therefore gain weight and again therefore more weight to take up the hills.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

walker said:


> To answer your question, no. If your looking to gain more speed on the bike you should be looking at taking Creatine supplements to help with the high end capacity the muscle's will be put through. Protein Will only help repair the muslce after it has been put through an ardious exercise, and unless your climbing p hills for 4 hours theres no point. To supplement the exercise it might be wise to also get an L-Glutamine supplement too to aid recover in the muscles. With your protein intake and weights program (which is no point constantly doing bench press unless you really want to look like the hunchback of Notre Dame) *you will increase the muscle size, therefore gain weight and again therefore more weight to take up the hills*.



I thought the primary objective was to increase Watts/kg.

An athlete cannot selectively reduce fat weight from any particular area of the body, but they CAN selectively increase the power of muscles in areas of the body. Since the legs are a cyclist's engines, it seems sensible to me to assist the enlargement and power of the leg muscles.

I also thought White meat and fish was a staple of a cyclists post ride diet, and when that cyclist is a vegetarian, whey protein supplements was the way to go.

I would recommend protein shakes. But read the label and read up on the body training websites.

I would also recommend an Amino Acid complex, Smilax tabs and Griffonia.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jul 2009)

Do NOT google "Proten shake" without the Safe Search mode on!

A large portion of the sites can only be described as NSW


----------



## PaulB (28 Jul 2009)

A word of warning on the whey. If you get migraines, whey can trigger attacks. It's something to do with the amino acid composition that causes this to occur. I can no longer take anything with whey and I know of at least half a dozen others at my club or gym who are the same.


----------



## ASC1951 (28 Jul 2009)

walker said:


> If your looking to gain more speed on the bike you should be looking at taking Creatine supplements to help with the high end capacity the muscle's will be put through.


There is no evidence that creatine supplements have any effect except on very short duration exercise e.g. weightlifting.



> it might be wise to also get an L-Glutamine supplement too to aid recover in the muscles.


No evidence there either.
http://www.mens-total-fitness.com/L-glutamine.html

People waste £squillions buying these supplements. There is no doubt that glutamine, for instance, is essential to muscle function - but no evidence that taking it as a supplement will make any difference. The body makes its own amino acids and isn't going to make any more just because you swallow ground-up cartilege from another species, even if that is allegedly rich in it - that isn't how the body works.


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

Don't believe a word said by another cyclist.

They don't want YOU winning the race they have entered.

Don't worry about me though, everyone gets a medal in an Audax.
( except when its the Mileater and I won't want YOU riding more miles than me ).


----------



## jimboalee (28 Jul 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> There is no evidence that creatine supplements have any effect except on very short duration exercise e.g. weightlifting.
> 
> No evidence there either.
> http://www.mens-total-fitness.com/L-glutamine.html
> ...



Explain to us all about 'Essential' and 'Non-essential' Amino acids.


----------



## I am Spartacus (28 Jul 2009)

I think I need to quote the 'bible' again for anyone who is serious about understanding the fundamentals of what to eat and drink and when etc etc etc

Everyone should have *Anita Bean's Complete Guide to Sports Nutrition* ready to hand.

No arguments!


----------



## ASC1951 (28 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Explain to us all about 'Essential' and 'Non-essential' Amino acids.


Facts? What is it with you and facts all the time? 

Glutamine is reckoned to be non-essential i.e. adequately produced irrespective of diet.

I still maintain my central point - most of the money spent on supplements is wasted because if you are not deficient in that vitamin/mineral/enzyme/amino acid/whatever the effect is precisely zero. Most people who buy these things will achieve nothing except very expensive piss.


----------



## scaryant (6 Aug 2009)

Take Whey protein directly after your exercise (cycling or weights) for best results, your muscles will suck it up. I currently am taking Optimum Nutrition Whey but previously was on Maximuscle - Optimum is cheaper and appears to contain more bang for the buck. Hey they're all the same really, but you need to find one that suits you - I go for flavour and texture, the above I have in Chocolate and I can consume without any milk quite easily. Last night I mixed it into some 0% fat Greek yohgurt, wasn't bad... dunno if I'll do it again though!


----------



## montage (6 Aug 2009)

protein shakes are for mincers.

Nuff said


----------



## jimboalee (6 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> protein shakes are for mincers.
> 
> Nuff said



Half a smoked salmon and scrambled eggs.


----------



## montage (6 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Half a smoked salmon and scrambled eggs.




all raw


----------



## I am Spartacus (6 Aug 2009)

See you at the salmonella shindig and at the tape worm tapas bar.


----------



## ShinSplint (7 Aug 2009)

ok, quick follow up...

Its early days yet, but i've been taking 2 shakes a day for about 3 weeks now.

Beforehand I was lacking in protein, and would suffer slightly if I pushed too hard. Certain leg muscles would ache quite a bit while cycling hard. Also, the next ride would be a bit uncomfortable to start with as these muscles wouldnt have fully recovered.

All change now - I can cane it harder on the bike for longer with much less discomfort. And I can ride consecutive days without any pain the next day.

Couldnt have asked for a better result


----------



## headhunter (7 Aug 2009)

walker said:


> To answer your question, no. If your looking to gain more speed on the bike you should be looking at taking Creatine supplements to help with the high end capacity the muscle's will be put through. Protein Will only help repair the muslce after it has been put through an ardious exercise, and unless your climbing p hills for 4 hours theres no point. To supplement the exercise it might be wise to also get an L-Glutamine supplement too to aid recover in the muscles. With your protein intake and weights program (which is no point constantly doing bench press unless you really want to look like the hunchback of Notre Dame) you will increase the muscle size, therefore gain weight and again therefore more weight to take up the hills.



I think that's highly debatable. Creatine is good for shifting weights at the gym, it helps you in short energy burst exercises like lifting weights, less so in cycling and other endurabnce sports when you're looking for a slower release energy. Unless you're talking about sprints on a track or something, but even then I don't think creatine is the best option.

I agree that protein is useful. I drink My Protein whey shakes after the gym and my body has bulked up and I'm stronger than before.


----------



## walker (14 Aug 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Explain to us all about 'Essential' and 'Non-essential' Amino acids.



too easy,

Essential = not made in the body.

non essential = Already made in the body.

Every human bady needs around 7 of these amino acids (9 in infants) so the need to eat extra protein is essential


----------



## walker (14 Aug 2009)

headhunter said:


> I think that's highly debatable. *Creatine is good for shifting weights at the gym, it helps you in short energy burst exercises like lifting weights, less so in cycling and other endurabnce sports when you're looking for a slower release energy*. Unless you're talking about sprints on a track or something, but even then I don't think creatine is the best option.
> 
> I agree that protein is useful. I drink My Protein whey shakes after the gym and my body has bulked up and I'm stronger than before.



Although your not wrong, cycling as a sport is also about fast burst's. if you had ever raced sucessfully at any level, you would know this. 
Creatine is pretty usless in gyms unless your doing heaps of plyometric and power work. Plyo's are great workouts to do for cycling, running, swimming etc.


----------

